# Rosey, Annabelle and Sabatina's waiting room



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I may be a little early here but I'm really getting really nervous and excited for the kids to get here.
Rosey is due Dec 7 - 12. Annabelle is due Dec 15 - 20. Sabatina is due Jan 27 - Feb 1. The first date is their 145 day and the last is their 150.
Rosey is the gray and white.
Annabelle is all white.
Sabatina is black and white.

Any guesses on how many each are carrying? 

I'm guessing Rosey - 2, Annabelle - 4 and Sabatina - 1.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

When should udders start filling? I mean how many days bread on average?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Usually they start filling 4-6 weeks before they kid but sometimes does will bag up way before that or not bag up until kids hit the ground. They like to keep us on our toes  Your girls are very pretty! What does the buck look like?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhh. So many babies coming for you. You are going to have a fun Christmas season!!! I am thinking 2 babies each...So 6 little snugglers. (Noisy, HUNGRY little snugglers!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice and questions.

Your girls are nice, happy kidding.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

This is Smokey, the buck in question.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I like your buck and your does.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Now we're getting really nervous. Hubby has cleared out part of his workshop for our goats to birth in and is now ready to build me a proper barn. lol I can't wait. Although, I'm sure Rosey will kid long before the new barn is completed. 
Would someone please give me some links to articles on the early signs of labor? Hubby has asked me and I'm not really sure but I know they start talking to their bellies.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey there our girls are due around the same time - very exciting! Someone gave me this link the other day pretty helpful! 
http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/kidding.html


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Annabelle has bagged up really nicely and Rosey has started to as well. Rosey is due before Annabelle. Sabatina hasn't started bagging up yet but she isn't due until late January early February. Her teats are so stinkin' small I have no idea how I'm going to milk her. She's like a goat bra size AAA.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

2, 2 and 3 tell us and post pics when the arrive!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosey will be at day 143 on Saturday which is the day of my daughter's Air Force acceptance party. This could get interesting if our first kidding happens when we have 40 - 50 people over for a party. lol  I can see her going into labor right when the guests get here. :laugh:


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

very interesting can't, if so can't wait to hear about it! :baby::baby::girl::girl:artygroup::boy::boy::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

sorry! idk whats wrong with my mouse... it kept CLICKING! lol sorry


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you have any pics of your girls now that you are closer to kidding???


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

These are from just now.
Rosey, pic 1
Annabelle, pic 2
Sabatina, pic 3


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck : )


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosey was acting like what I thought was labor last night. Of course and according to the code of goat, this was right before I needed to leave to go to a Christmas dinner with my husband, his co-workers and their new Vice President. I had my mom keep an eye on her and nothing happened. She had just been pawing at the ground and throwing her head funny and I thought it might be time. Today would be a wonderful day for her to have her kids but I know that the code of goat says she won't have them until tomorrow during Emily's party.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazingly no labor during the party. lol I was sure she was going to do it then.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty borring here so far. Rosie's babies did seem calmer, no enutero-gymnastics tonight. So hopefully we're getting closer. I'm still pretty sick so if she can give me a few days that would be great but I'll handle it regardless.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosie is in labor and seems to be dialated.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Waiting in anticipation! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Following! Very pretty goats!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Rosey has kidded :clap:
1 Baby Boy 6 lbs 10 ozs


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!!! Pics when you can? Cant wait to see!!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think his eyes are actually blue. It's just the lighting in the barn. He has no name as of yet.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just like mama! Sooooo cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats! He is adorable.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I couldn't believe how quickly it went. She was in labor/breathing heavy from about 1pm with nothing crazy going on. At about 4:15 I got down to the barn and got her all situated in her own space. She delivered about an hour later. She did great. I'm so glad she's my first experience with this. I'm still pretty sick and attempting to assist a birth while I have a fever is interesting. I may have been sweating more than Rosey. All went well and I am so thankful. 

Next up: Annabelle


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Annabelle has kidded
1 Buckling 3lbs 10 ozs - white
1 Doeling 3lbs 10 ozs - chocolate
1 Doeling 3 lbs 6 ozs - white


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your kids!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

What a cute little boy! :clap: So handsome.
Congratulations on all the kids! Yay for Annabelle's triplets!
I sure hope you're feeling better. :hug:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm glad the kids are out safely. As for me, it's taking it's sweet time for whatever to go away. The fever seems to be gone. Now if the cough would stop long enough to sleep, I think I could kick it the rest of the way. 

I posted Annabelle's kid's pics to the wrong thread. Here they are again.
Girl, Boy, Girl The last girl looks like her daddy although she's darker.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Glad to hear your fever's gone! :clap: 

The last girl is gorgeous.  Do you know who you're keeping?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see what Sabatina may have in January!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The only one I am for sure keeping is the little snow white girl of Annabelle. I'm going to call her Isabelle. Annie needs a buddy and Izzy should be just what the doctor ordered. The rest need to be sold. Regardless of the fact that I like the new little boys better than their father. lol


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Now we're waiting on Sabatina. She has bagged up. I'm a little less nervous this time


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Less nervous is good! :hug:

How is Sabatina doing?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Sabatina kidded :kidred:
1 little doeling

Pictures to follow.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The new baby.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's gorgeous! I love her coloring! 
Congrats!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

:stars: She is darling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet little angel!:angel2:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Awe! What a pretty little thing!


----------

